# And the most dog bites are by......



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

Purse dogs? (and...surprise, Pit Bulls)

The pit was followed by the Rottweiler, Shih Tzu, Chihuahua and standard poodle_._
Read more: Chihuahuas, Shi Tzus among city's bitiest dogs - NYPOST.com

I am happy to admit I did not see GSD's anywhere in this article.

John
​


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

3,609 bites
1. Pit Bulls (Oh I am sure misidentified  ) 815
2. Rottweilers 
3. Shih Tzus (who had only five less bites than the Rottweilers) (maybe they are also misidentified!)
4. Chihuahuas
5. Standard poodles. 

Dr. E'Lise Christensen, an animal behaviorist at NYC Veterinary Specialists, thinks it has to do with the handbag-domain that small dogs are often forced into: "*Small dogs may frequently be put in situations that are more provocative than, say, a Labrador is exposed to. For example, most people don't take their Labradors to Bloomingdale's*." She calls it the "poor little rich dog" effect, or as we think of it, the Paris Hilton-effect.
Are Tiny Dogs The Bitiest Dogs in New York City? - Gothamist


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Dealt with 3 little ankle biters in my yard yesterday


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My friends dog tends to bite people(****zhu Mix), and I have met more little dogs that bite than big dogs.

I agree with Jean, the Pitbulls are probably misidentified.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 3,609 bites
> 1. Pit Bulls (*Oh I am sure misidentified*  ) 815
> http://gothamist.com/2011/02/18/are_tiny_dogs_the_bitiest_dogs.php


Since pit bull is a group of dogs rather than one breed, its incredibly inaccurate to lump them together! Irks me so much when they do that. Its like combining all types of shepherds into one for bite statistics :angryfire:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I own a ADBA registered American Pit Bull with UKC AmSTaff heritage. Few people identify her as a pit-bull . I also encounter bulldog/mastiff mixes which are called pits. My special wrath is reserved for people who boast about their "rednose" or "blue" pits--or claim that their pit is AKC. They are full if Shih-tzu.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like my soon to be ex roommates. They have a blue pitbull they are trying to stud out, and a spayed female rednose. Both dogs were acquired from classified ads so who knows their lineage. They look more like american bullies.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

At my college someone posted a ad saying "Bluenose Pitbull puppies for sale" The dogs looked like Bully Mixes.

And then someone in my fitness class was talking about breeding his two dogs that were blue nose pits because they were beautiful. I wanted to smack the guy.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hansel & Gretel said:


> Purse dogs? (and...surprise, Pit Bulls)
> 
> The pit was followed by the Rottweiler, Shih Tzu, Chihuahua and standard poodle_._
> Read more: Chihuahuas, Shi Tzus among city's bitiest dogs - NYPOST.com​
> ...


Depends on who is writing the article or taking a poll. I saw 2 different polls yesterday, on one the GSD was #5, on the other it was #18...it is rare for it not to be mentioned at all 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I always wonder who on earth has time to report all of these things?
What kind of person gets bit by a 2lb dog and has nothing better to do than to whine to someone that they got hurt? LOL


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I always wonder who on earth has time to report all of these things?
> What kind of person gets bit by a 2lb dog and has nothing better to do than to whine to someone that they got hurt? LOL


I certainly would! Just because it's small doesn't make it any less of a danger. What if NEXT time it bites is an infants face?

I don't care what the size of the dog is--if it bites, the conswquences need to be the same.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> What if NEXT time it bites is an infants face?


Most animals naturally guard their young from predators until they're big enough to defend themselves. 

It's only humans that rely on other people, lawsuits and police reports to protect their offspring


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Most animals naturally guard their young from predators until they're big enough to defend themselves.
> 
> It's only humans that rely on other people, lawsuits and police reports to protect their offspring




Yeah, in the wild (??) the little two pound dog would probably be pounced on and killed....so is that the solution? I mean, really? So yes, instead of the yappy little thing getting it's neck snapped, I would say that a nice compromise is getting a dangerous dog euthanized at the vet's office.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Yeah, in the wild (??) the little two pound dog would probably be pounced on and killed....so is that the solution? I mean, really? So yes, instead of the yappy little thing getting it's neck snapped, I would say that a nice compromise is getting a dangerous dog euthanized at the vet's office.


I would say a dog (even my own) has no business being near my kid unless I'm close enough to knock it on its butt before it has an opportunity to become a dangerous animal. That way no one needs to be sued or euthanized or stitched. 
Under that same premise, my child is never to be alone with an adult just because no one has reported that adult as a child molester yet. As a parent, it's my responsibility if something happens to my kid because I allowed the situation to take place.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yet bad things happen every day, despite the best precautions.

And I'm still confused as to what diligence on your part has to do with an aggressive dog--no matter what the size--being reported?

By your argument, a girl who ONLY gets hit once upside the face and breaks her nose by her 5'7" boyfriend should not waste her time by calling the police...but if a girl hit by her 6'6" boyfriend 5 times and break her nose and arm, then it's OK?

Humans rely on lawsuits and police to take care of their problems because it's not acceptable to kill and maim to take care of issues. Quite possibly some of the most bizarre analogies I've seen.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> By your argument, a girl who ONLY gets hit once upside the face and breaks her nose by her 5'7" boyfriend should not waste her time by calling the police...but if a girl hit by her 6'6" boyfriend 5 times and break her nose and arm, then it's OK?


I see what you're saying, but it's not really same same argument.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I see what you're saying, but it's not really same same argument.


Why not? IMO, a domestic incident should be treated the same, no matter the size of the individuals or the amount of damage inflicted on the victim.

I feel the same way about dog bites. If a 90 pound GSD can be put down after 2 dog bites to a person, I feel the same way about a 4 pound Yorkie. A bite from a little dog to the Achilles tendon can do more damage than a a big dog biting a thigh.

A person can be killed or injuried with a BB gun or a 50 AE Desert Eagle. Just because one is smaller and is generally thought of doing less damage does not mean there should be different laws for assaulting a person with either.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That is true but it usually is treated worse on the big dog's part. Not fair, that is what happens.

Imagine if a Golden Retriever started a fight with a pit bull - guess who gets the blame! Same as if a Yorkie attacks your GSD walking down the street and your dog kills him - guess who gets blamed!

Maybe that is why we need lawyers?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Why not? IMO, a domestic incident should be treated the same, no matter the size of the individuals or the amount of damage inflicted on the victim.


Because a dog cannot be treated the same (legally) as an adult coherant human being. There are no "premeditated" dog bites, "first degree" dog bites or "involuntary" dog bites.
If someone bumps into your SUV in a parking lot with their Smart car and dings your paint and sets off your motion alarm, do you cry to the police that it's your moral obligation because what if the next time the car bumped into a lighter car, it could contain a $3,000 wedding cake and it could be far worse?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Because a dog cannot be treated the same (legally) as an adult coherant human being. There are no "premeditated" dog bites, "first degree" dog bites or "involuntary" dog bites.
> If someone bumps into your SUV in a parking lot with their Smart car and dings your paint and sets off your motion alarm, do you cry to the police that it's your moral obligation because what if the next time the car bumped into a lighter car, it could contain a $3,000 wedding cake and it could be far worse?


Your argument makes no sense and I have no idea what you're talking about. Your initial argument was the a "small dog" bite is less bad than a "big dog" bite. A dog bite is a dog bite. Someone doing a "hit and run" is still a hit and run. The size of the car and the contents of the car have nothing to do with it. It someone is going aorund hitting cars, the punishment should be the same no matter if the car is a Geo Metro or a Navigator. Yes, next time it could contain a $3000 wedding cake. But that is neither here nor there. 

A dog bite--whether serious or not serious. Big dog or little dog. Child or adult. Should all be treated the same.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if there are any bite statistics on pet cats? Seems like they probably get away with more bites than all dog breeds put together.

Or maybe I just have a tendency to own mean cats.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Dr. E'Lise Christensen, an animal behaviorist at NYC Veterinary Specialists, thinks it has to do with the handbag-domain that small dogs are often forced into: "*Small dogs may frequently be put in situations that are more provocative than, say, a Labrador is exposed to. For example, most people don't take their Labradors to Bloomingdale's*." She calls it the "poor little rich dog" effect, or as we think of it, the Paris Hilton-effect.
> Are Tiny Dogs The Bitiest Dogs in New York City? - Gothamist


Makes sense, and in addition to that, how about temperament issues due to poor breeding? Seems like a lot of puppy mills are in the business of breeding cute little dogs, with no thought to good temperament. And also the fact that people with little dogs are often less inclined to train them to behave properly than most of us who own GSDs and other larger, more powerful breeds.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

And many people with little dogs think it is just fine to let them run loose or run right up to your dog because they are too little to "hurt" anything. I personally have a toy (8lb) breed dog and keep him leashed, yet when I go walking I am inundated by loose chihuahuas and pomeranians with their owners walking and smiling 30 feet away, shouting, "he's friendly!"


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.


I see that


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Any dog of any breed and any size can bite. 

I was walking Tanner once and some lady was walking 5 little dogs, unleashed and they kept going after anything and anybody and running into the streets and she didn't do anything about it. One of her dogs almost came after Tanner, but I guess after seeing a big black figure at night scared him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> *Your argument makes no sense* and I have no idea what you're talking about. Your initial argument was the a "small dog" bite is less bad than a "big dog" bite. *A dog bite is a dog bite. *Someone doing a "hit and run" is still a hit and run. The size of the car and the contents of the car have nothing to do with it. It someone is going aorund hitting cars, the punishment should be the same no matter if the car is a Geo Metro or a Navigator. Yes, next time it could contain a $3000 wedding cake. But that is neither here nor there.
> 
> *A dog bite--whether serious or not serious. Big dog or little dog. Child or adult. Should all be treated the same.*


emphasis mine, just thought it was worth repeating!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

People are scared of big dogs and therefore big dogs will always get the worst rep.

I know I am a big hypocrite....I always complain and get mad when people say german shepherds are aggressive.

HOWEVER, I got Rocky so that potential "bad guys" would think twice before messing with me on early morning/late night runs when he is with me (3-5 miles in the dark). (Plus I have always wanted a german shepherd  )

So I HATE the stereotype when it is said at petsmart/ dog park/ on walks, but I like it because none of my neighbors at my apartment would think about breaking in and men would think twice before messing with me on runs.

In some ways, this stereotype actually is positive.

I am super scared of pitbulls...that they will slobber on me!! To be honest, I've met some aggressive pitbulls with bad owners, and the rest were sweet as can be. 

I have also met super sweet chihuahuas and then evil ones.

Every dog is different. Just like people. You can't change ignorant people's minds.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

Where I work at the rule is, if the bite draws blood then it has to be reported. I have seen many shih tzu's bite and draw blood so this dosn't suprise me. I've had a yorkie and a shih tzu tear my hands up.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

IMO, the reason Pit bulls are getting such a bad reputation these days, is because they have become the choice pet of wannabe thugs and gangsters. No training is given, and in their eyes, the dog has to be aggressive to fit their persona. Wonderful dogs... its a shame.


----------

